# Middle Eastern/Arabian Beauties



## nunu (Oct 15, 2008)

I thought i'd start a thread on Middle Eastern Women, i got this idea from the bollywood beauties thread.

I love Elissa's make up 







http://img245.imageshack.us/img245/9003/elissa5sx5.jpg






i love arabic make up but i can never do it, i always fail at attemting it.

Does anyone have any other faves, recc's, tips?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm Middle Eastern (Persian). I also love arabic makeup though I'm not of Arab origin. For singers makeup, I admire is Haifa of course. For the Persian ones, I love shaghayegh or Claudia Lynx as they call her in the US:

http://www.cutielayouts.com/uploads/...j0XmBACx5x.jpg


----------



## nunu (Oct 15, 2008)

I agree Haifa's make up is also gorgeous and shaghayegh is soo beautiful!

Haifa 
http://kafee.files.wordpress.com/200...aifa-wehbe.jpg






Elissa






Nawal


----------



## Nox (Oct 16, 2008)

I love Haifa Wehbe's look!  I know she's had surgeries done, but I think her doctors did a great job in keeping good proportions.

Now, Nancy Ajram on the other hand, I think she is a *cute* girl, and she's very charming, I love her voice, but I don't like how some of her procedures turned out.  Especially her upper lip.  In the video clip, "Ya Salaam" it looks scary fake upon closeup, it doesn't even have natural movement.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 16, 2008)

Just thought I'd stop by and say that they all have the *most* enviable lips(and eyebrows!)!! I love the makeup!!(do a lot of them get their lips done or is it something in their genes?)


----------



## Nox (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_do a lot of them get their lips done or is it something in their genes?_

 
I think it's a combination of both.


----------



## nursee81 (Oct 16, 2008)

I think their MU is BEAUTIFUL


----------



## summer6310 (Oct 16, 2008)

yeah I really love to see their makeup, its so beautiful... I wish I have guts to wear my makeup like that


----------



## blazeno.8 (Oct 16, 2008)

I always find it hard to do the eye MU on my face because I always have trouble getting the darkness and straightness of the lines.


----------



## nursee81 (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *summer6310* 

 
_yeah I really love to see their makeup, its so beautiful... I wish I have guts to wear my makeup like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too. But Maybe one of these day I will try.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_I always find it hard to do the eye MU on my face because I always have trouble getting the darkness and straightness of the lines._

 
Same here I've been practicing lately...you can imagine how hard it is for me being so pale you can see every little mistake!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nox* 

 
_I think it's a combination of both._

 
Yes I'm sure your right..


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 16, 2008)

I love Deepika Padukone's m/u















^this one is my fav!


----------



## Nox (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, I think Deepika is a stunningly gorgeous model.  I love that she has a slightly deeper skin tone than that of her peers.

However, she is not of Middle Eastern descent.  Her parents are both Indian.


----------



## MsCocoa (Oct 17, 2008)

Subscribing...I love the Middle Eastern/Arabian eye make up looks especially!


----------



## KatRosier (Oct 19, 2008)

I love Elissa's make up too. Nawal's nude lips however are always way too light. She looks washed out. Nunu, I think you're from my part of the neighborhood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 one of the GCC countries?


----------



## nunu (Oct 19, 2008)

few more:
















I love the last look!


----------



## nunu (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KatRosier* 

 
_I love Elissa's make up too. Nawal's nude lips however are always way too light. She looks washed out. Nunu, I think you're from my part of the neighborhood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 one of the GCC countries?_

 
I agree with you about nawal's lips! 

Yes i am part of the GCC! Nice to meet you.


----------



## nunu (Oct 19, 2008)

Haifa Wehbe


----------



## KatRosier (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I agree with you about nawal's lips! 

Yes i am part of the GCC! Nice to meet you._

 

Yaay! Do you mind telling me where from? I'm from Kuwait originally. I should probably PM you instead of hijacking the thread. Sorry


----------



## nunu (Oct 19, 2008)

........


----------



## aimerbijoux (Oct 19, 2008)

Persian model Claudia Lynx 















shitttt she's gorgeous


----------



## dominichulinda (Oct 19, 2008)

is she still dating tito jackson :/
she's beautiful.


----------



## aimerbijoux (Oct 19, 2008)

^ wait I saw that!! is she really dating him?


----------



## dominichulinda (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aimerbijoux* 

 
_^ wait I saw that!! is she really dating him?_

 

yeah I guess its true they are still dating


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 19, 2008)

WOW, she is drop dead gorgeous!!!


----------



## Exotic Beauty (Oct 20, 2008)

Middle Eastern beauty is unlike any other... I've always admired ME stars for their beauty and style!  

Myriam Faris is just so cute and Shaghayegh is a stunning beauty.  What are your secrets girls???


----------



## florabundance (Oct 20, 2008)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3156/...432766.jpg?v=0

Turkish actress Tuba Büyüküstün (i love how her name is Tuba lol)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2250/...fe7294.jpg?v=0

another Turkish actress Saadet Işıl Aksoy

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3245/...598c00.jpg?v=0

Cansu Dere

Yes ME women are so beautiful. But in Turkey, because of the whole EU thing, mainstream media has started to reject "typical" Turkish beauty - the more typical middle eastern look dark hair dark eyes - in favour of a fairer complexion.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Exotic Beauty* 

 
_Middle Eastern beauty is unlike any other... I've always admired ME stars for their beauty and style! 

Myriam Faris is just so cute and Shaghayegh is a stunning beauty. What are your secrets girls???_

 
I think with the Middle Eastern girls there is a lot of emphasize culturally on making your eyes and eyebrows stand out. That is beacuse the culture is conservative and nudity/sexy cloths is frowned upon, ME women spend time on making their eyes look beautiful. Also, gender roles are much more defined there, so if you're a woman, you're supposed to be very feminin, have beautiful long lashes etc...I'm Persian and lived in Iran for 10 years and been back many times to visit family, so this is based on what I've seen.

Sorry for hijackig the thread, but I hope I answered the question


----------



## aimerbijoux (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I think with the Middle Eastern girls there is a lot of emphasize culturally on making your eyes and eyebrows stand out. That is beacuse the culture is conservative and nudity/sexy cloths is frowned upon, ME women spend time on making their eyes look beautiful. Also, gender roles are much more defined there, so if you're a woman, you're supposed to be very feminin, have beautiful long lashes etc...I'm Persian and lived in Iran for 10 years and been back many times to visit family, so this is based on what I've seen.

Sorry for hijackig the thread, but I hope I answered the question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Perfect answer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I'm also Persian (I can second your answer) and i've been to Iran too (not to live, but I visited for 2 or so months). Its all a very conservative culture just like you said, so the emphasis is on the eyes. Its why you hear phrases like "beautiful persian eyes" "beautiful arabic eye makeup" "middle eastern eyes" etc. Especially in Iran, the women have to cover up from head-to-toe and also have to wear a scarf around their hair - and even that can't show.


----------



## Hessah (Oct 20, 2008)

Meriam faris






Hind





Zainab Alaskri (In her last show she looked like crap)






Queen Rania

http://img301.imageshack.us/img301/5...tswedenb5k.jpg

Moza bint Nasser


----------



## Nox (Oct 20, 2008)

Gods above!  That Claudia Lynx women is so beautiful, it's unreal.

I also thought Queen Rania was gorgeous.  I first heard about her when King Hussein died and we saw alot of Queen Noor (I learned her family is actually American).


----------



## Rouaa (Oct 21, 2008)

Claudia Lynx and Queen Rania are so beautiful!


----------



## Nox (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_
Yes ME women are so beautiful. But in Turkey, because of the whole EU thing, mainstream media has started to reject "typical" Turkish beauty - the more typical middle eastern look dark hair dark eyes - in favour of a fairer complexion._

 




​ 
You mean like Sibel Can?  She's pretty striking due to her contrasting eye/hair/skin color, but since none of the Turkish people I personally met looked like her, I wouldn't have known to peg her as Turkish.

And BTW, for anyone who knows the answer to this...  

Is it proper to say someone is "Turkic",  "Turkish" or "Turk"?


----------



## florabundance (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nox* 

 
_
And BTW, for anyone who knows the answer to this...  

Is it proper to say someone is "Turkic",  "Turkish" or "Turk"?_

 
Turkish history is sooo complicated, but if you're willing to skim over this article, it should answer your q better than i could!

Turkic peoples - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Nox (Oct 21, 2008)

^ It is complicated indeed.  So from what I gather:

Socially and culturally, you would refer to people as "Turkish".

Language-wise, you would say "Turkic", as in the "Turkic language family."

The emergence of the word "Turk" is a political denotation.  As in folks who are from the nation of Turkey.

Hmm.  This gets confusing pretty quickly.  For the most part, my references are usually cultural/social, so I think I might be safe if I just use "Turkish" all the time, until someone corrects me.


----------



## Exotic Beauty (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I think with the Middle Eastern girls there is a lot of emphasize culturally on making your eyes and eyebrows stand out. That is beacuse the culture is conservative and nudity/sexy cloths is frowned upon, ME women spend time on making their eyes look beautiful. Also, gender roles are much more defined there, so if you're a woman, you're supposed to be very feminin, have beautiful long lashes etc...I'm Persian and lived in Iran for 10 years and been back many times to visit family, so this is based on what I've seen.

Sorry for hijackig the thread, but I hope I answered the question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you for your response Shadowy Lady!  I can definitely see how the cultural practices affect beauty in the ME region as a whole.  And it doesn't hurt that the genes contribute some stunning eyes to go under the makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am Greek from the southern part of Greece which has a lot of Turkish influence, and I always wished some more of their looks had rubbed off on me hehe


----------



## dominichulinda (Oct 21, 2008)

My twin's son...He reminds me of Claudia Lynx lol..well if he was a girl lol


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 21, 2008)

^^ he's such a cutie


----------



## dominichulinda (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_^^ he's such a cutie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thank you so much


----------



## florabundance (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_My twin's son...He reminds me of Claudia Lynx lol..well if he was a girl lol




_

 
OMG what a gorgeous baby..awwwww


----------



## dominichulinda (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_OMG what a gorgeous baby..awwwww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you so much!! <3333


----------



## DirtyPlum (Oct 23, 2008)

ME woman are stunning, Ive yet to see an unattractive one! 

In London, around August each year the dept stores are swamped with the Arabian princesses from Saudi, they really are mesmerising.


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Oct 23, 2008)

woohoo go ME people YAY!

I love being ME...long dark hair, long lashes, dark eyes, light/tanned complexions..GORGEOUS CLOTHES [coming from the pakistani side of me hehe]


----------



## Nox (Oct 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exoticarbcqen* 

 
_woohoo go ME people YAY!

I love being ME...long dark hair, long lashes, dark eyes, light/tanned complexions..GORGEOUS CLOTHES [coming from the pakistani side of me hehe]_

 
Hey!  Quit bragging!

.
.
.
.
.





 Just kidding.  Flaunt it baby!


----------



## Penn (Oct 23, 2008)

I love this thread, I've always thought ME eastern women were gorgeous! You guys have the best features!
Can't wait to see more pictures


----------



## dominichulinda (Oct 23, 2008)

shakira she's columbian & lebanese natural beauty.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 24, 2008)

Leila Milani from deal or no deal is also Persian/Iranian. There are tones of her pics here:

Leyla Milani | Official Website

Also, many of Canada's reps in the Miss Universe competition have been Persian/Iranian. To name a few: Nazanin Afshar Jam:
http://www.payvand.com/news/04/jan/n...afshin-jam.jpg

http://www.cyrusnews.com/images/naza...afshar_jam.gif

and Samantha Tajik:

http://www.payvand.com/news/08/may/Samantha-Tajik.jpg

http://www.russianmontreal.ca/upload...ntha_tajik.jpg


----------



## nunu (Oct 24, 2008)

thanks for posting pictures everyone! Keep them coming


----------



## florabundance (Oct 24, 2008)

Half Lebanese
super beautiful Salma Hayek


----------



## Nox (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Leila Milani from deal or no deal is also Persian/Iranian. There are tones of her pics here:



Also, many of Canada's reps in the Miss Universe competition have been Persian/Iranian. To name a few: Nazanin Afshar Jam:


and Samantha Tajik:_

 
I'm telling you, these Persian women have many of these beauty competitions down on LOCK.  It's incredible.  Where I am in SoCal, there is quite the Persian community here.  I'm just in awe at how well the mothers and daughters put themselves together.  I'm thinking it's both genetics, and they must be taught from an early age how to beautify themselves.


----------



## nunu (Oct 24, 2008)

Razan


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 24, 2008)

I want more people to do arabic eyemakeup in their FOTD's!!! Nora...ahem...ahem...lol...I was thinking of doing one but I don't know if my features could hold up that type of makeup..I might look 'draggish'...imo scandanavian features are too delicate to wear that 'rich' of makeup...you need very strong dark features..I guess it wouldn't hurt to try!!


----------



## nunu (Oct 25, 2008)

I so want to give it a try but i know it won't come out half as good


----------



## nunu (Oct 25, 2008)

Found this video on youtube. It's pictures of different make up looks on the Omani tv presenter Shaima AL-Hamadi.

Enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YouTube - Arabic Makeup / Maquillaje Arabe

The make up is done by the make up artist Zalfa AL-Barwani at al-lilac beauty centre.


----------



## Hessah (Oct 25, 2008)

Yara











Najwa Karam











Joelle buhluk






















Diana Hadad


----------



## nunu (Oct 25, 2008)

Aline Khalaf


----------



## nunu (Oct 26, 2008)

Check out this youtuber, she's awesome!

YouTube - JENANYOUSIF's Channel


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 26, 2008)

This is Golshifteh Farahani (Persian/Iranian actress) who stars in the movie "Body of Lies" with Dicaprio:






I like her a lot as she's a natural beauty without much fuss. She's an amazing actress. However, she's banned from returning to Iran because she's been in Body of Lies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know, stupid government!


----------



## barbie.doll (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm ME as well!

I love how ME women do their make-up. Haifa Wehbe, Claudia Lynx, Nancy Ajram... all beautiful women.


----------



## LOLO-QTR (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## LOLO-QTR (Nov 3, 2008)

woooow

I am ME too

and i love the makeup done by Bassam Fatouh
and i have CDs for him learning the steps of makup

you can chek this out

YouTube - Ù…ÙƒÙŠØ§Ø¬ Ø¨Ø³Ø§Ù… ÙØªÙˆØ♥ Bassam Fattouh makeup 


and this is nice for parties and weddings

YouTube - Ø·Ø±ÙŠÙ‚Ø ÙˆØ¶Ø¹ Ø§Ù„Ù…ÙƒÙŠØ§Ø¬


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 7, 2008)

HI ladiess quick infooo on me I was born in dominican republic but i was raise half my life in syria! i do consider myself to be somewhat syrian becuase i dunno i speak arabic and i was raised there lol.... Arab women are beautiful and the way there makeup is done is amazig..... I like alot of the ladies you mentioned but alsoo Nawal al Zougbi and Najwa Karam wear BEAUTIFULLLL makeup lol i love nancy ajram because her makeup is always so simple and elegant and haifa is always dramatic and out there they are all so beautifull


----------



## chrissyclass (Nov 7, 2008)

it seems that alot of these women have perfected the smokey eye look...they also have mad eyelining skills!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 7, 2008)

Ok, time for me to contribute again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is Bahar Soumekh, Jewish Iranian actress based in Hollywood. Some of you may remember her from the movie Crash.


----------



## Rouaa (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephy171* 

 
_HI ladiess quick infooo on me I was born in dominican republic but i was raise half my life in syria! i do consider myself to be somewhat syrian becuase i dunno i speak arabic and i was raised there lol.... Arab women are beautiful and the way there makeup is done is amazig..... I like alot of the ladies you mentioned but alsoo Nawal al Zougbi and Najwa Karam wear BEAUTIFULLLL makeup lol i love nancy ajram because her makeup is always so simple and elegant and haifa is always dramatic and out there they are all so beautifull_

 

Hey girl! I know how you feel! I was born in Damascus, Syria but I'm raised in Sweden. And I still consider myself as a syrian, but at the same time swedish. It's hard to really know.


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rouaa* 

 
_Hey girl! I know how you feel! I was born in Damascus, Syria but I'm raised in Sweden. And I still consider myself as a syrian, but at the same time swedish. It's hard to really know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

ahhh good to know someone with in my situation... its weird though because  my entire family was born in DR.. buut  i was raised in syria lol.. AHLAN BIK


----------



## vireland (Nov 13, 2008)

Fun thread.... I'm also ME and I love it b/c I get to pass for many different nationalities which can be fun sometimes. My fave is Cyrine Abdel Nour...she's a singer from lebanon

[http://www.alartist.com/data/media/2...l_nour__1.jpg]


----------



## MissCrystal (Nov 13, 2008)

nice pics ladies .. i've always loved aaliyah's look (rip).. not  middle eastern but still stunning ..


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 16, 2008)

i dont know who it is but i love it.. the make up is awsome <3

































a few examples... sooo pretty


----------



## vireland (Nov 16, 2008)

sorry ladies i'm new to this and not sure how to attach pics yet--but this is Cyrine imho prettier than Nancy Ajram and Haifa.


----------



## LaBruja760 (Nov 20, 2008)

I too am Middle Eastern I have long black hair very pale skin mid green eyes and long eye lashes. I always try to use colors that will emphasize my eye color.


----------



## dominichulinda (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SiCiLyGiRl* 

 
_i dont know who it is but i love it.. the make up is awsome <3








a few examples... sooo pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

what eyeshape does she has? I'm not sure..because there somewhat wide(beautiful). thanks.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vireland* 

 
_sorry ladies i'm new to this and not sure how to attach pics yet--but this is Cyrine imho prettier than Nancy Ajram and Haifa._

 
She's pretty! I also love that dramatic eye & dark lip look. I wear it everyday. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## GlossyLips (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vireland* 

 
_sorry ladies i'm new to this and not sure how to attach pics yet--*but this is Cyrine imho prettier than Nancy Ajram and Haifa.*_

 
I agree. she's stunning. I think Nancy is sort average looking.
I like Cyrine's makeup. It's not an overload of color from every angle.


----------



## jo2syd (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aimerbijoux* 

 
_Persian model Claudia Lynx 














shitttt she's gorgeous_

 
She is absolutely breathtaking.  There is a girl on youtube, her name is Eily and she has some great tuts on Arabic eyes, etc.. she is very talented.


----------



## nunu (Dec 15, 2008)

More pictures for inspiration


----------



## BrawnShuga (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey all! I'm Originally Middle-Eastern (Kuwaiti/Egyptian/Sudanese/Turkish...big mess I know, heh), having said that I ditto ShadowLady, usually in the ME, especially in the Gulf (i.e U.A.E/Saudi/Bahrain/Kuwait etc..) women tend to completely cover up - revealing only so much around the eye area, hence its emphasis in its makeup (and beautifying themselves with rich texture/jewerly the whole chi-bang). No doubt, their application, techniques and results are ridiculously beautiful, but unfortunately its a complete transformation - you wouldn't recognize them without the load of makeup they apply - and I seriously mean that...its scary! Anyhoo, I wouldn't have it any other way (I don't think any of us would either!) I love accentuating my eyes and focussing on that when I come to apply my makeup, I think it has its exotic value and a bold sexiness if executed right. Ahh...I blaab too much but I think you guys get the point


----------



## Humayra (Jan 19, 2009)

im not middle eastern but have spent my whole life wishing i was!! is it any wonder when you look at how beautiful they are?!?! i went to Dubai recently and maan they were hot! theyre make up is very full on and elaborate around the eyes with lots of nudey lips. however, one thing i dont like is. theyre bases are sooo thick..even the ones with good skin have about an inch of opaque base. i agree with the above post, dont think some would be recognisable without it. however, theyre still stunning! and some of them, when you look at thme, you can just tell they are naturally beautifil, with or without the mu *sighhh*


----------



## milamonster (Jan 19, 2009)

ive watced the Arabic makeup videos on youtube. And I am always amazed at the techniques used. Everything is so precise and flawless but htey make it seem so easy. Does anyone know the vids I am tallking about?

i always want to know whawt eyeliner it is because it's sucha  rich black. i know alot of people use kohl/kajal and i know that surma and other kinds are not safe. but is there something that black that is similar to  use that is safe? 

thank you user for posting those youtube links, im going to watch when i get home. i would love to get that look donwn!!


----------



## BrawnShuga (Jan 20, 2009)

I've tried quite a few liners, but the best one thats in the market for me (when it comes to application, black colour intensity - unfortunately not price) would be Bobbi Brown's Gel Eyeliner in black. There are however a few makeup lines I could suggest for you that you could purchase from Dubai/Abu Dhabi that would give the same result. Hope that helped!


----------



## emily_009 (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_More pictures for inspiration








































_

 
just *AMAZING*.


----------



## Sisa (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

 No doubt, their application, techniques and results are ridiculously beautiful, but unfortunately its a complete transformation - you wouldn't recognize them without the load of makeup they apply - and I seriously mean that...its scary!  
 

Ahaha, yeah... once someone said, "oriental make up is like drawing a new face onto a face" :-D


----------



## Rosario (Jan 21, 2009)

I really like Freida Pinto her makeup is so flawless but simple. I dont have pictures yet but once i do i will be back to post them


----------



## couturesista (Jan 21, 2009)

I just have to say, this woman is breath taking! Strictly hetero., but a feel the need to overly gawk at her! Just stunning!


----------



## olddcassettes (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephy171* 

 
_HI ladiess quick infooo on me I was born in dominican republic but i was raise half my life in syria! i do consider myself to be somewhat syrian becuase i dunno i speak arabic and i was raised there lol.... Arab women are beautiful and the way there makeup is done is amazig..... I like alot of the ladies you mentioned but alsoo Nawal al Zougbi and Najwa Karam wear BEAUTIFULLLL makeup lol i love nancy ajram because her makeup is always so simple and elegant and haifa is always dramatic and out there they are all so beautifull_

 

that is actually really cool that you were raised there, im full syrian myself but i was born in america. ive visited a couple times and i plan on going back, im so glad that my culture has such beautiful inspiring makeup especially back home


----------



## Rosario (Jan 22, 2009)

here is the picture of Freida Pinto.... I really like her makeup


----------



## Ziya (Jan 22, 2009)

FYI Freida Pinto is Indian not ME lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But she is gorjus...
Also the "Stunning" woman is Deepika Padukone, another Indian actress...
HTH


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 22, 2009)

^^ lol I came here to post the exact same thing Ziya. These two women are both Indian, they're stunning but there is another thread about Bollywood/Indian actresses.


----------



## Stephy171 (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *olddcassettes* 

 
_that is actually really cool that you were raised there, im full syrian myself but i was born in america. ive visited a couple times and i plan on going back, im so glad that my culture has such beautiful inspiring makeup especially back home_

 
yess i know i dunno if you speak arabic but i always say... ana souriyee w dami al dominiqiyee... lol i am syrian and my blood is dominican... lol people think its dumb for me to say that but i was raised there so i its like home... when people are from far away they come here and say they are american... same thingg lol


----------



## Rosario (Jan 22, 2009)

OOPS my bad i didnt know i figured they were also considered ME!!! im such a nerd but now i know better


----------



## Rouaa (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *olddcassettes* 

 
_that is actually really cool that you were raised there, im full syrian myself but i was born in america. ive visited a couple times and i plan on going back, im so glad that my culture has such beautiful inspiring makeup especially back home_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephy171* 

 
_yess i know i dunno if you speak arabic but i always say... ana souriyee w dami al dominiqiyee... lol i am syrian and my blood is dominican... lol people think its dumb for me to say that but i was raised there so i its like home... when people are from far away they come here and say they are american... same thingg lol_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephy171* 

 
_HI ladiess quick infooo on me I was born in dominican republic but i was raise half my life in syria! i do consider myself to be somewhat syrian becuase i dunno i speak arabic and i was raised there lol.... Arab women are beautiful and the way there makeup is done is amazig..... I like alot of the ladies you mentioned but alsoo Nawal al Zougbi and Najwa Karam wear BEAUTIFULLLL makeup lol i love nancy ajram because her makeup is always so simple and elegant and haifa is always dramatic and out there they are all so beautifull_

 

My God girls! I'm so glad to see Syrians here! I was born in Damascus and lived there for about 7 years. We moved to Sweden after those 7 years and it's been 16 years since I've been in Syria! It's so sick! I miss it somethie thou, but I don't know what I miss 'cause I dunno how it's like there now. I consider myself Swedish with Syrian blood. I speak with a syrian accent when I speak arabic and all that. But I'm mostly Swedish. This thing it kind off hard.
Anyway this is off topic, but I was so glad to read this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Syrians!


----------



## *maya* (Feb 9, 2009)

Donna Feldman - american israeli






Hulya Avsar - Turkish (quater kurdish) celebrity - don't mind the weird shot lol


----------



## Kuki (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello... I will post, I'm not middle eastern thus not arabic

	Middle Eastern/Persian women are stunning but they're obsessed with cake mixture on their faces! They have lovely skin complexion but I hate their make up! I hate it! I like wearing bold statement eyes myself but when you combine in with cake and bold lips and strong blush and everything at once, it becomes a bit drag-esq... this is only my opinion by the way.
	Claudia Lynx is very pretty and I like her make up (well in those few pictures) but what is up with the cupid bow of her lips? I don't like all that colouring in.LOL yes im very fussy! I went to Dubai just recently, and the women were wearing nude lipsticks with dark plum lip liner just on the outlines of the lips - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




	I like make up on the skin to look like its not there! my friends in Iran wear foundation that is like 4 shades too light, the two sisters are like NC35ish and they wear shades close to NC 20 (not MAC obviously,) NC35 is fair already for god's sake! it looks horrible and like they put wallpaper adhesive on their skins!!!! But my Ma tells me not to be mean.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




	Sorry for the ramble,
	I think the wives of the Shahanshah were stunningly beautiful!...

	Wife No. 1: Princess Fauzia Bint Fuad - Egyptian





	Wife No. 2: Soraya Esfandiary - Persian






	Wife No 3: Shahbanu Farah (Diba) - Persian
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...ress_Farah.jpg

	Oops... Shahanshah = Shah(King) Mohammed Reza Pehlavi of Iran

	and Oooh... Donna Feldman is very nice!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Feb 18, 2009)

An advice.

Do not call Iranians arabs. They are persians.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 18, 2009)

Kuki, nice to meet you, another Persian girl here! We rock
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but I do agree some of us wear too much makeup.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sexy Sadie* 

 
_An advice.

Do not call Iranians arabs. They are persians._

 
Thanks Sadie, you have no idea how many times do I have to explain to non-middle Easterns that Iranians aren't Arab and we don't speak the same language. I find ppl in North America especially do not know the difference between the two.


----------



## sonaliagrawal (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BrawnShuga* 

 
_I've tried quite a few liners, but the best one thats in the market for me (when it comes to application, black colour intensity - unfortunately not price) would be Bobbi Brown's Gel Eyeliner in black. There are however a few makeup lines I could suggest for you that you could purchase from Dubai/Abu Dhabi that would give the same result. Hope that helped!_

 

Hey BrawnShuga.. I am always looking for a liner as rich deep black as some of the pics in this thread on these gorgeous ME women. Any suggestions other than the BB gel liner in black ink? Dubai or other international brands are fine too.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aimerbijoux* 

 
_Persian model Claudia Lynx 














shitttt she's gorgeous_

 

gah How do you compete with that face?
You don't haha.. she is gorgeous!


----------



## barbie.doll (Feb 20, 2009)

Persian beauty Claudia Lynx:






















How can anyone be _that_ gorgeous?


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 20, 2009)

^^^ The last picture she almost is reminiscent of Sophia Loren.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 20, 2009)

^^^ Girl GO TO BED!

I loooooooove Claudia Lynx. Her beauty is just so breath taking to me. 

I have a "thing" for Persians LOL Especially the women. I had a huge crush on a Persian girl when I was around 17 years old. Then there was a Persian guy in one of my college courses my freshman year and I was just head over heals in love.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_^^^ Girl GO TO BED!
_

 
?????


----------



## florabundance (Feb 20, 2009)

Sara Racey Tabrizi, half Persian, model (began career on cycle 2 of ANTM - imo one of the best contestants ever):


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 20, 2009)

i guess i should be in bed, all i see are a little red X 

Does anyone have a tutorial they can recommend to get the effect of the delicate eye with the extended wing. I love this look but have no idea of how to pull it off.

Actually any really good tutorials, I love the make up and of course the women are stunning.


----------



## nunu (Feb 20, 2009)

^ I see red X' too! 

Can't see the pictures that florabundance posted.


----------



## barbie.doll (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_^^^ Girl GO TO BED!

I loooooooove Claudia Lynx. Her beauty is just so breath taking to me. 

I have a "thing" for Persians LOL Especially the women. I had a huge crush on a Persian girl when I was around 17 years old. Then there was a Persian guy in one of my college courses my freshman year and I was just head over heals in love._

 
LOL, me too. I have a thing for Persian and Greek boys.


----------



## barbie.doll (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## Susanne (Feb 20, 2009)

I really love Arabian / Middle Eastern beauties! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They are the contrast of myself, that fascinates me


----------



## barbie.doll (Feb 20, 2009)

Women in general just fascinate me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We are some wonderful creatures.


----------



## joey444 (Feb 20, 2009)

WOW WOW WOW WOW....these looks are all so beautiful!!


----------



## minni4bebe (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sexy Sadie* 

 
_An advice.

Do not call Iranians arabs. They are persians._

 

Thanks! I cannot tell you how many times I hear this. I am half persian and half spanish so my spanish family used to love calling me arab to get me fired up. Two totally different worlds but equally beautiful!


----------



## MsCocoa (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow I feel so ignorant I knew Iranians were Persians but to be 100% clear would Arabs then people from places such as North Africa, Syria, Yemen and Oman? Therefore making Iran the only country people wrongly 'labeled'?


----------



## nunu (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCocoa* 

 
_Wow I feel so ignorant I knew Iranians were Persians but to be 100% clear would Arabs then people from places such as *North Africa, Syria, Yemen and Oman*? Therefore making Iran the only country people wrongly 'labeled'?_

 
Yep people from those countries are classified as Arab as well.


----------



## lipshock (Feb 21, 2009)

Um, yeah.

My self esteem has just collapsed.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Claudia Lynx is breathtaking.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCocoa* 

 
_Wow I feel so ignorant I knew Iranians were Persians but to be 100% clear would Arabs then people from places such as North Africa, Syria, Yemen and Oman? Therefore making Iran the only country people wrongly 'labeled'?_

 
Iran and Israel are the only two countries in the middles east in which ppl do not speak Arabic and do not identify themselves as Arabs (and they aren't). Iranians speak Persian which has totally different roots from Arabic, it actually is an Indo-European language so the roots of it are similar to latin. 

You are right about Iranians being the only mislabeled ones though. Everyone knows about Isaelis not being Arab but not many know about persians (this is again mainly in North America, European tend to know more about Middle East in my experience). As a result Iranians are very sensitive about this topic.

HTH


----------



## nunu (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Um, yeah.

My self esteem has just collapsed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Claudia Lynx is breathtaking._

 
She is but girl, you are breathtaking yourself! 
Also you portray a different type of beauty


----------



## nunu (Feb 21, 2009)

You might find this helpful, it just lists the countries of the middle east 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Middle East - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I think Elissa is beautiful and i always love her make up.

http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s...yyruyrttwt.jpg


----------



## MsCocoa (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Iran and Israel are the only two countries in the middles east in which ppl do not speak Arabic and do not identify themselves as Arabs (and they aren't). Iranians speak Persian which has totally different roots from Arabic, it actually is an Indo-European language so the roots of it are similar to latin. 

You are right about Iranians being the only mislabeled ones though. Everyone knows about Isaelis not being Arab but not many know about persians (this is again mainly in North America, European tend to know more about Middle East in my experience). As a result Iranians are very sensitive about this topic.

HTH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you, I got it now unfortunately I didn't realise before that Iranians had different language or origin.


----------



## 06290714 (Feb 21, 2009)

totally off topic but my boyfriend is arab and i'm asian. neat mix, different for his culture yes but it's great. and let me tell you, his 5 sisters are GORGEOUS! they all have a perfect light olive complexion with hazel/brown eyes. my bf has gorgeous green/brown eyes too. YUMMY!

deepika is gorgeous, love her.


----------



## jayleelah (Feb 21, 2009)

not all North Africans are Arabs... they can get annoyed if you tell them so lol

like in Morocco we have Rifs (don't know the word in English), they don't speak Arabic and really want to be called Rif and stick to their native tongue. Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Yep people from those countries are classified as Arab as well._


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Iran and Israel are the only two countries in the middles east in which ppl do not speak Arabic and do not identify themselves as Arabs (and they aren't). Iranians speak Persian which has totally different roots from Arabic, it actually is an Indo-European language so the roots of it are similar to latin. 

You are right about Iranians being the only mislabeled ones though. Everyone knows about Isaelis not being Arab but not many know about persians (this is again mainly in North America, European tend to know more about Middle East in my experience). As a result Iranians are very sensitive about this topic.

HTH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 


agreed.

1. Iranians are NOT arabs.

2. Iranians do NOT speak Arabic, but Farsi.

3. The Farsi language has had more of an impact on indian languages [hindi] and pakistani languages [urdu] and none at all on Arabic.


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie.doll* 

 
_Persian beauty Claudia Lynx:






















How can anyone be that gorgeous? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
EASY, plastic surgery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my moms persian and ive been there a handful of times, everyone and there mother has had plastic surgery...they take pride in it


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 22, 2009)

Persian/Arab girls are pretty but I hate how they cake on their makeup when they don't need to. Also the models in ads and mags, they paint all the colors of the rainbow on their face....at the same time! ugh

Still <33 them


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exoticarbcqen* 

 
_EASY, plastic surgery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my moms persian and ive been there a handful of times, everyone and there mother has had plastic surgery...they take pride in it_

 
LMAO So true! I know a few girls and their mothers who actually brag about it. And it seems that its a normal thing to do bc for them its cheaper to do it there.


----------



## moonlit (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_LMAO So true! I know a few girls and their mothers who actually brag about it. And it seems that its a normal thing to do bc for them its cheaper to do it there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thats crazy..


----------



## moonlit (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance;1340807

[IMG* 
_http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3245/2690579552_531b598c00.jpg?v=0[/IMG]
_

 
what eyeshadows is she wearing in this look? I love the colours


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_LMAO So true! I know a few girls and their mothers who actually brag about it. And it seems that its a normal thing to do bc for them its cheaper to do it there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
So true, last time I visited Iran was about 10 years ago but so many ppl had their noses done and some kinda perm makeup (like perm eyeliner or perm lipliner). Though I've never met an Iranian girl that had her boobs done. For most parts we have boobs....hahaha

btw GlamYourus, the first time I saw your FOTD I thought you were also Persian. You kinda look like us


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_So true, last time I visited Iran was about 10 years ago but so many ppl had their noses done and some kinda perm makeup (like perm eyeliner or perm lipliner). Though I've never met an Iranian girl that had her boobs done. For most parts we have boobs....hahaha

btw GlamYourus, the first time I saw your FOTD I thought you were also Persian. You kinda look like us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol Yeahhhhhhhhh its mostly like nose jobs, lip enhancements, perm makeup etc. What they call 'minor procedures' haha

LOL! Yeah I get that a lot.


----------



## jayleelah (Feb 22, 2009)

exactly my feeling!
and those eybrows in the soap operas! it's like they've been drawn with a sharpie lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Persian/Arab girls are pretty but I hate how they cake on their makeup when they don't need to. Also the models in ads and mags, they paint all the colors of the rainbow on their face....at the same time! ugh

Still <33 them_


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jayleelah* 

 
_exactly my feeling!
and those eybrows in the soap operas! it's like they've been drawn with a sharpie lol_

 
Oh dear God how could I forget that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Especially when the line is at a 90 degree angle


----------



## barbie.doll (Feb 22, 2009)

Lol. You girls are too funny.

But that is true. Many women even that are not Persian (I know some Assyrian girls, for example) want to go to Iran to get their noses done because it is cheaper there and they do a good job.


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 22, 2009)

^ yeah its like $1000 compare to the US $4000+ :/


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_LMAO So true! I know a few girls and their mothers who actually brag about it. And it seems that its a normal thing to do bc for them its cheaper to do it there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
they take PRIDE in nose jobs. its like a right of passage for them. They even publicly wear bandages on there noses well AFTER they have healed to show that they have had it done. its interesting, but odd to me. It's no wonder we see so many "beautiful" arab and persian entertainers popping up from that region...one look at there "before" picture and your like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the after picture makes you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




no doubt us brown girls [arabs, persians, afgans, paki's, indians] rock


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exoticarbcqen* 

 
_they take PRIDE in nose jobs. its like a right of passage for them. They even publicly wear bandages on there noses well AFTER they have healed to show that they have had it done. its interesting, but odd to me. It's no wonder we see so many "beautiful" arab and persian entertainers popping up from that region...one look at there "before" picture and your like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the after picture makes you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




no doubt us brown girls [arabs, persians, afgans, paki's, indians] rock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah I saw the bandage thingy too on my last visit to Iran. Even men have them though, it's weird. I find it kinda annoying that so many ppl are into plastic surgery as I still think Persian women are very attractive w/o all the fuss (I may be biased as I'm Persian, lol!)

Btw, I don't know about Arabs, but Iranians don't classify themselves as brown. I guess it's because we have a wide range of skin colour. For example even in my family, my mom is an NC15, I'm an NW30 and my sister is NC35.


----------



## Rouaa (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCocoa* 

 
_Wow I feel so ignorant I knew Iranians were Persians but to be 100% clear would Arabs then people from places such as North Africa, Syria, Yemen and Oman? Therefore making Iran the only country people wrongly 'labeled'?_

 
Syrians/assyrians in Syria for example are not arabs. We've got a bunch of Armanian there who speak arabic 2, but they are not arabs.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Iran and Israel are the only two countries in the middles east in which ppl do not speak Arabic and do not identify themselves as Arabs (and they aren't). Iranians speak Persian which has totally different roots from Arabic, it actually is an Indo-European language so the roots of it are similar to latin. 

You are right about Iranians being the only mislabeled ones though. Everyone knows about Isaelis not being Arab but not many know about persians (this is again mainly in North America, European tend to know more about Middle East in my experience). As a result Iranians are very sensitive about this topic.

HTH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
'

Arabic is the largest member of the Semetic language family. So it's clear that it's different från Farsi, but an Arab can sometimes read Farsi and understand what it says. Not all the time though. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *06290714* 

 
_totally off topic but my boyfriend is arab and i'm asian. neat mix, different for his culture yes but it's great. and let me tell you, his 5 sisters are GORGEOUS! they all have a perfect light olive complexion with hazel/brown eyes. my bf has gorgeous green/brown eyes too. YUMMY!

deepika is gorgeous, love her._

 
Haha it's like my husband and I. He is Swedish and I'm born in Syria. Raised in Sweden though.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exoticarbcqen* 

 
_agreed.

1. Iranians are NOT arabs.

2. Iranians do NOT speak Arabic, but Farsi.

3. The Farsi language has had more of an impact on indian languages [hindi] and pakistani languages [urdu] and none at all on Arabic._

 

Same as I wrote before:

Arabic is the largest member of the Semetic language family. So it's clear that it's different från Farsi, but an Arab can sometimes read Farsi and understand what it says. Not all the time though.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 23, 2009)

^^ Rouaa, fair enough but again the original post was about the official language of the country, or at least this is what I understood from it. As far as I know, the official language of Syria is Arabic; it's even called the Syrian Arab Republic. The official language of Iran is Persian. We have also turkish, kurdish, armenians and a small number of arabs in Iran, but the majority of population is persian and this is the official language as recorded in the UN. 

My reply was based on the fact that many ppl in North America think of Iranians as Arabs though we only have 3% of our population that speak the language. That is certainly not the case in Syria. If you want to get into the roots of ME origins though, then we're all mixed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nobody is a pure bred of one race/ethnicity or another.

lol, this thread is getting distracted from its purpose. Bring on my beautiful ME makeup pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nunu, c'mon post some more pics!


----------



## nunu (Feb 23, 2009)

Some make up looks

Haifa Wehbe
http://www.alriyadh.com/2007/01/04/img/042131.jpg

lovely eye make up
http://i43.tinypic.com/2rqbqe9.jpg


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Feb 23, 2009)

[/quote] Btw, I don't know about Arabs, but Iranians don't classify themselves as brown. I guess it's because we have a wide range of skin colour. For example even in my family, my mom is an NC15, I'm an NW30 and my sister is NC35.[/quote]

I disagree. Perhaps its a regional thing? your from Canada right? I am from California and all the persian people i know classify themselves as being "brown or person of color". Irrelevant of your actual skin color because we all know persian girls love to fake bake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am half Iranian and I consider myself "person of color" and that color is brown, obviously it cant be white right? you must, too, consider yourself person of color if your in this forum right? my moms entire side of the family has always had a complex with the whole " I am persian thing" . Absolutely nothing against you, but its just an observation I have made the 26 yrs I've been alive


----------



## MsCocoa (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_^^ Rouaa, fair enough but again the original post was about the official language of the country, or at least this is what I understood from it. As far as I know, the official language of Syria is Arabic; it's even called the Syrian Arab Republic. The official language of Iran is Persian. We have also turkish, kurdish, armenians and a small number of arabs in Iran, but the majority of population is persian and this is the official language as recorded in the UN. 

My reply was based on the fact that many ppl in North America think of Iranians as Arabs though we only have 3% of our population that speak the language. That is certainly not the case in Syria. If you want to get into the roots of ME origins though, then we're all mixed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nobody is a pure bred of one race/ethnicity or another.

lol, this thread is getting distracted from its purpose. Bring on my beautiful ME makeup pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nunu, c'mon post some more pics!_

 
I know sorry for the hijack I just wanted to 100% clear.

Where is the best place to find more images, any good blogs at all that focus on the eye make up?


----------



## aziajs (Feb 23, 2009)

I have sooo many questions but my main question is about distinguishing the difference between Arabs, Persians, MEs.  From what I have read in this post is it mostly language that distinguishes one from the other?  I suppose it's because Americans are mostly ignorant where these things are concerned.  

Also, are there any blogs or forums that focus on Arab/Persian/ME beauty?  I know I have seen asian beauty blogs.  I see AA(african american) blogs.  I never see arab/me beauty blogs.


----------



## jayleelah (Feb 23, 2009)

yeah 90 degree angle lol there's a channel where they all sport that "look"

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Oh dear God how could I forget that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Especially when the line is at a 90 degree angle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## jayleelah (Feb 23, 2009)

I should go and check for myself then!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie.doll* 

 
_Lol. You girls are too funny.

But that is true. Many women even that are not Persian (I know some Assyrian girls, for example) want to go to Iran to get their noses done because it is cheaper there and they do a good job. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## nunu (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I have sooo many questions but my main question is about distinguishing the difference between Arabs, Persians, MEs. From what I have read in this post is it mostly language that distinguishes one from the other? I suppose it's because Americans are mostly ignorant where these things are concerned. 

Also, are there any blogs or forums that focus on Arab/Persian/ME beauty? I know I have seen asian beauty blogs. I see AA(african american) blogs. I never see arab/me beauty blogs._

 
In Asia the Arab world consists of Palestine (Jerusalem), Jordan, Syria, Lebanon, Iraq, Saudi Arabia, United Arab Emirates, Iran, Oman, Barain, Qatar, Kuwait and Yemen. Turkey is considered to be part of the ME but they do not speak Arabic. 
In Africa: Egypt, Morocco, Algeria, Lybia, Sudan, Tunisia, 

In the gulf countries like (Saudi Arabia, Oman, Qatar, Bahrain, Kuwait, Qatar and UAE) we all talk Arabic but in different accents. So does Palestine, Jordan, Syria and Lebanon, they do talk arabic but in different accents but because the French have been in these countries years ago, the country been affected by that and now the majority speak french fluently.

I apologise if i have left any country or fact out but i hope this link helps you
Middle East At a Glance: Countries

There area few but the ones i know are written in Arabic and you won't be able to read it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's why i google arabic make up looks or famouse arabic celebrities.


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I have sooo many questions but my main question is about distinguishing the difference between Arabs, Persians, MEs.  From what I have read in this post is it mostly language that distinguishes one from the other?  I suppose it's because Americans are mostly ignorant where these things are concerned._

 
Shadow Lady can also comment, but It's a mixture of cultural, religious and language differences between the three "groups" amongst a list of other things. Let me see if I could sum it up for you.

Arabian or Arab is a race, found in countries such as Saudia Arabia [woot woot!], Syria, lebanon, Jordan, Palestine,Iraq , Kuwait , Bahrain , Egypt , Qatar and many more. 

Middle east is a REGION in Asia which includes countries that are Arabian and non Arabian, such as Iran and Afghanistan [which are NOT considered Arab/Arabian]. The Middle East is a region that stretches from Iran in western Asia to Egypt in eastern Africa. & From Turkey in the north to Yemen in the south. Some people include more countries that are located farther to the east or west. Anyways, people from the Middle East are also of several races, believe in different religions & speak different languages. for example, people from Israel consider themselves to be "middle eastern" yet they are NOT muslim etc.

and Persians are from the country of Iran. They go by Iranians or by persians [long history of the 'name change'].

Somebody can be something of them, some of them or all of them. 

ex. An Arab from Lebanon could be a Christian and speak Arabic.

Hope this clears up some confusion.


*nunu-* if you dont mind me asking, which country are you from?


----------



## nunu (Feb 24, 2009)

Edit: Links do not work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Roula Riachi - Professional Makeup Artist

:: Fadi Ibrahim ::

:: Joelle MakeUp ::

A thread on Make up talk
The official Arabic inspirational make up pictures thread - MakeupTalk


----------



## jayleelah (Feb 24, 2009)

We have detected a hotlinking error. Hotlinking is when you link to images or NON html files on greatnow.com from another host. Hotlinking is not allowed for our FREE Accounts. Hotlinking is allowed for our paid accounts. Your account can be upgraded in the user section when you have logged in. 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Sorry about the links, i am not sure hof how to attach pictures.

http://www.makeup.greatnow.com/images/01.jpg

http://www.makeup.greatnow.com/images/16.jpg

http://www.makeup.greatnow.com/images/19.jpg

http://www.makeup.greatnow.com/images/15.jpg

http://www.makeup.greatnow.com/images/18.jpg

http://www.makeup.greatnow.com/images/17.jpg

http://www.makeup.greatnow.com/images/23.jpg

Roula Riachi - Professional Makeup Artist

:: Fadi Ibrahim ::

:: Joelle MakeUp ::

A thread on Make up talk
The official Arabic inspirational make up pictures thread - MakeupTalk_


----------



## nunu (Feb 24, 2009)

Ohhh! 

Well you can see the links on this post on the first page
The official Arabic inspirational make up pictures thread - MakeupTalk

Sorry about that, i'll edit the post.


----------



## nunu (Feb 24, 2009)

Arabic Make up artists
Linda Khalifa Welcomes You

Afrina Beauty Center and Henna, Afrina Sweets

Untitled Document

</title> <link href="assets/stylesheet.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css"> </head> <body> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" class="site"> <tr> <td> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/T

Danielle Bejjani

http://www.hassnaabeauty.com/

|| Glamour Salon Welcomes you

Part 1
YouTube - ????? ????? ????? 1

Part 2
YouTube - ????? ????? ????? 2


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 24, 2009)

[/quote]I disagree. Perhaps its a regional thing? your from Canada right? I am from California and all the persian people i know classify themselves as being "brown or person of color". Irrelevant of your actual skin color because we [/quote]
yeah I am Persian/Canadian and I identify with both countries, and you may be right. Iranians here don't classify themselves as brown or white. Just middle eastern or Persian. I actually do consider myself a WOC (like I said I'm an NW30, that's WOC, right?), just not brown. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 don't know if I make sense.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I have sooo many questions but my main question is about distinguishing the difference between Arabs, Persians, MEs.  From what I have read in this post is it mostly language that distinguishes one from the other?  I suppose it's because Americans are mostly ignorant where these things are concerned.  _

 
Persians are originally of a race called Aryan who migrated to the Iranian Plateau in about 5000 B.C. Iran actually means the land of Aryan and the country has always been called that by Iranians (in the West, it used to be known as Persia). Iran or the Persian Empire ruled the world for years before the arrival of the arabs to the country. When the arabs brought Islam to Iran there was obviousely some mixing between the races. Since then we use the same alphabet as arabic (the same way english and french have the same alphabet). However, the Iranians kept their language (Persian) and have struggled to maintain the separate identity througout the centuries. Like I said because of the lack of general knowledge (especially in north america) about Persian history and identity, I find Iranians to be very sensitive on the topic. Wikipedia's page on Iran is pretty accurate, here it is:
Iran - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exoticarbcqen* 

 
_Arabian or Arab is a race, found in countries such as Saudia Arabia [woot woot!], Syria, lebanon, Jordan, Palestine,Iraq , Kuwait , Bahrain , Egypt , Qatar and many more. 

Middle east is a REGION in Asia which includes countries that are Arabian and non Arabian, such as Iran and Afghanistan [which are NOT considered Arab/Arabian]. The Middle East is a region that stretches from Iran in western Asia to Egypt in eastern Africa. & From Turkey in the north to Yemen in the south. Some people include more countries that are located farther to the east or west. Anyways, people from the Middle East are also of several races, believe in different religions & speak different languages. for example, people from Israel consider themselves to be "middle eastern" yet they are NOT muslim etc.

and Persians are from the country of Iran. They go by Iranians or by persians [long history of the 'name change'].

Somebody can be something of them, some of them or all of them. 

ex. An Arab from Lebanon could be a Christian and speak Arabic.

Hope this clears up some confusion._

 
pretty good description


----------



## LoveMU (Feb 24, 2009)

Would you consider people from Armenia, Azerbejan and Georgia to be Middle Eastern?  I have known people from Armenia and Georgia who call themselves Eastern European.  I have actually known people from Turkey to call themselves Eastern European too.

Anyway, all the makeup is off the hook!


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LoveMU* 

 
_Would you consider people from Armenia, Azerbejan and Georgia to be Middle Eastern?  I have known people from Armenia and Georgia who call themselves Eastern European.  I have actually known people from Turkey to call themselves Eastern European too.

Anyway, all the makeup is off the hook!_

 
No they are not considered middle eastern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kim Kardashian is half Armenain and she most certainly does not classify herself as middle eastern, but rightfully european. "non middle eastern white" isnt that an option on those race forms?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LoveMU* 

 
_Would you consider people from Armenia, Azerbejan and Georgia to be Middle Eastern? I have known people from Armenia and Georgia who call themselves Eastern European. I have actually known people from Turkey to call themselves Eastern European too.

Anyway, all the makeup is off the hook!_

 
well, it depends, the boundaries of ME are very vague and depending on which maps you look at, Azerbejan and Armenia are or are not part of ME. I don't see how they're part of Europe though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, most Iranian Armenians (and there's a lot of them) consider themselves ME and they look exactly like the Armenians from Armenia. The whole point is that we're all mixed. The boundaries of ME are a political matter.


----------



## nunu (Feb 24, 2009)

Anyone else knows a great source for arabic make up?

Btw shadowylady i love your avatar!


----------



## Dandoona5 (Feb 24, 2009)

Ahmad Koubeissy is a famous make up artist from Lebanon, and theres Joelle that has a show on MBC that does great makeovers, you can find her on youtube. Umm, Pace and Luce do great makeup ,,,,, I have lots


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Feb 26, 2009)

An Arabic inspired makeup tut, by my FAVORITE muslim guru

YouTube - Arabic Makeup... MAC purple and green!


Pakistani bridal look [[[[my FAV look!]]]
YouTube - Indian Pakistani Wedding Makeup


----------



## eonxblue (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey Ladies! I'm so glad I found a little Middle Eastern niche in the makeup world. I'm a Persian American living and going to school in Southern California. I just got into makeup and I can't stop!!


----------



## eonxblue (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie.doll* 

 
_Lol. You girls are too funny.

But that is true. Many women even that are not Persian (I know some Assyrian girls, for example) want to go to Iran to get their noses done because it is cheaper there and they do a good job. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LOL yea they do a good job in iran, the doctors there have had a LOT of practice! us persians are just doomed to have giant horrible noses.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eonxblue* 

 
_Hey Ladies! I'm so glad I found a little Middle Eastern niche in the makeup world. I'm a Persian American living and going to school in Southern California. I just got into makeup and I can't stop!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey nice to see you here fellow Persian! I'm Persian/Canadian! ME girls rock


----------



## eonxblue (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Hey nice to see you here fellow Persian! I'm Persian/Canadian! ME girls rock
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Damn right they do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I currently live and go to school in Irvine. This city is filled with Persians, definitely.


----------



## Belini (Mar 14, 2009)

I've seen alot of polls around on who is the best looking women in the world? Claudia Lynx or Aiswarya Rai? They do look similar. maybe its the light eyes.


----------



## eonxblue (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Belini* 

 
_I've seen alot of polls around on who is the best looking women in the world? Claudia Lynx or Aiswarya Rai? They do look similar. maybe its the light eyes._

 
Yea, they do look similar. Shaghayegh (I will never call her Claudia Lynx, btw. It is such a stupid porn-star sounding name.) has more perfect features though. Then again, it could be plastic surgery. I still vote Shaghayegh, she's the underdog.


----------



## eonxblue (Mar 22, 2009)

Maybe you guys could help me!! Since a good majority of you are deeply olive skinned, do you recommend any foundations for someone with very yellow undertones? MACs NCs do not work well enough for me. Hope to hear your suggestions!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eonxblue* 

 
_Maybe you guys could help me!! Since a good majority of you are deeply olive skinned, do you recommend any foundations for someone with very yellow undertones? MACs NCs do not work well enough for me. Hope to hear your suggestions!_

 
I'm not very olive toned, I have slight cool tones that lean more towards neutral (I wear NW25 in MAC). My sister is darker and more olive (Maybe an NC35 in MAC) and she wears Perspective foundation. Apparently they have a much wider range of colours so maybe give them a try.

HTH


----------



## Nooriex (Jun 11, 2009)

Hiya im new on here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, looking thru the posts the make is so inspiring! Its got me wondering makes ME girls stand out so much because from what i have seen they vary soo much however they all seem 2 look very similar somehow? , what defines there beauty? For ME girls on here what do u do to define ur ME beauty? Any tricks?


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jun 12, 2009)

Does anyone have an explanation why that heavy - opaque foundation look is favored so often? 
Where I live there are many middle eastern people and I never see the girls or women wearing makeup similar to that, so there seems to be a cultural explanation for that look...?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* 

 
_Does anyone have an explanation why that heavy - opaque foundation look is favored so often? 
Where I live there are many middle eastern people and I never see the girls or women wearing makeup similar to that, so there seems to be a cultural explanation for that look...?_

 
Yeah, I wish I knew why they do that
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They do their eyes beautifully but the foundation is often too heavy


----------



## Ninahita (Jun 15, 2009)

i really loooove arabic makeup because i prefer to emphasize the eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



there was a lebanese singer, i forgot her name but she was really beautiful and i adored her eyes. i think she is dead now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm half persian, half german and when i see pictures of my family i get always fascinated about their style of mu


----------



## nunu (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* 

 
_Does anyone have an explanation why that heavy - opaque foundation look is favored so often? 
Where I live there are many middle eastern people and I never see the girls or women wearing makeup similar to that, so there seems to be a cultural explanation for that look...?_

 
It's favoured to make the face look more flawless and illuminated. 

I think that singers and models wear that heavy kind of make up because they get photographed a lot and they only wear it when they have to shoot videos or go to interviews etc.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's why the girls who live near you don't wear it often. It's only for special occasions (weddings etc) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But we do love our eyeliner, filled in eyebrows and long exotic black hair!


----------



## molotov (Jul 13, 2009)

I love applying Arabic eye makeup, I think it is so beautiful. Everytime I visit a Middle Eastern country, I envy the women who apply it so well!


----------



## molotov (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nooriex* 

 
_Hiya im new on here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, looking thru the posts the make is so inspiring! Its got me wondering makes ME girls stand out so much because from what i have seen they vary soo much however they all seem 2 look very similar somehow? , what defines there beauty? For ME girls on here what do u do to define ur ME beauty? Any tricks?_

 
*It might be cliche, but I like to emphasize my big eyes with black kohl eyeliner.*


----------



## barbie.doll (Oct 13, 2010)

Ramona Amiri is also a gorgeous ME woman. She competed in Miss Universe in 2007, I believe. She is half Assyrian (from father) and Persian (from mother)... good mixture I think! Look at that face! <3


----------



## IvyTrini (Nov 26, 2010)

I am not ME but I greatly admire the music, culture, makeup etc! Are there any darker olive/brown toned famous women out there???  Thanks!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 27, 2010)

I sooooo need a tutorial for a dark brown ME look. Does anyone know of any?


----------



## queenofmakeup (Nov 28, 2010)

nice pistures
  	Thanks for sharing.

http://www.palazah.com


----------



## barbie.doll (Aug 24, 2011)

Tanya Burr made a few Arabic inspired eye looks that are just beautiful! Thought I'd share. xx


----------



## MissTiffany2U (Aug 28, 2011)

barbie.doll said:


> Tanya Burr made a few Arabic inspired eye looks that are just beautiful! Thought I'd share. xx


	Gorgeous looks! I want to try these...


----------



## cheetahpita (Aug 30, 2011)

wow, the second look is amazing! I really want to try it out.


----------



## tuttifrutti (Oct 20, 2011)

if you go on youtube, and search arabic or middle eastern makeup tutorial..you'll see tons of links..
  	flawless and may I say..heavy...foundation and large kohl liner eyes with bright eyeshadows is the signature for arabic or middle eastern makeup...same goes for south asian makeup looks..


----------



## barbie.doll (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi, ladies! Let's keep this thread alive! 

  Persian Attorney/Entrepreneur Lilly Ghalichi:





  90s Supermodel Yasmeen Ghauri (Pakistani/Indian/German)


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 10, 2014)

great thread


----------



## stormborn (Feb 13, 2015)

Anyone on Instagram should definitely follow Hudabeauty and SoniaxFyza. Two of my absolute favourite ME MUAs. :eyelove:


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Feb 13, 2015)

Shadowy Lady said:


> http://www.cutielayouts.com/uploads/...j0XmBACx5x.jpg


  Claudia have a norwegian passport as far as I know.


----------



## urbis (Feb 13, 2015)

Shadowy Lady said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *LoveMU*
> 
> ...


 Those ex sovietic republics now indewpendent states are central Asia countries. This thread is really really interesting


----------



## urbis (Feb 13, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Anyone on Instagram should definitely follow Hudabeauty and SoniaxFyza. Two of my absolute favourite ME MUAs. :eyelove:


 I like huda too


----------



## urbis (Feb 13, 2015)

And do not forget the glamourous mrs george clooney


----------



## misssunshine78 (May 26, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Anyone on Instagram should definitely follow Hudabeauty and SoniaxFyza. Two of my absolute favourite ME MUAs. :eyelove:


 I've heard that SoniaxFyza are actually from Pakistan so I don't think they count. Absolutely gorgeous girls Love love Hudabeauty, NEED to get my hands on her lashes. I've been eyeing up the Claudia pair


----------



## stormborn (May 27, 2015)

misssunshine78 said:


> I've heard that SoniaxFyza are actually from Pakistan so I don't think they count. Absolutely gorgeous girls Love love Hudabeauty, NEED to get my hands on her lashes. I've been eyeing up the Claudia pair


  Really? It seems like they've made a big deal about being from Kuwait. How strange..


----------



## misssunshine78 (May 27, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Really? It seems like they've made a big deal about being from Kuwait. How strange..


 It's sad how some people can be ashamed of their own race. If you so much as ask them what their ethnicity is on social media they will block you. Nevertheless their work is amazing


----------



## stormborn (May 27, 2015)

I had no idea there was even any kind of "controversy" (for lack of a better word) surrounding their background. I had just assumed based on their posts. I guess being Middle Eastern is kind of the trendy/exotic thing right now (or maybe I just perceive that based on the fact that I follow a lot of Arab pages)...  But yes either way Fyza is very talented and her sister is a gorgeous model. Their background doesn't change that.


----------

